# Archibald Hall



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jan 22, 2007)

Archibald Hall, Scottish Presbyterian (c. 1736 -- May 6, 1778) was a minister in the Secession Church noted for his piety and a valuable study of worship called _Gospel Worship_, as well as other works.


----------

